# Time to stock up on Exo Terra Terrariums at Petco



## Predatorhousepet (May 14, 2018)

Petco has a deal where you get $30 off a $100 purchase plus free shipping with promo code SAVE30. This is the perfect opportunity to buy multiple terrariums at a discount, especially the Exo Terra 8x8x12 and 12x12x12. You can get three 8x8x12 terrariums for $26.49 each (plus tax) or two 12x12x12 for roughly $35 each (plus tax.) Once you cover the aluminum screen on the lid with fiberglass window screen they are perfect for most adult mantises.


----------



## Jessie (May 14, 2018)

I might have to get my pre sub panther mantis one.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 14, 2018)

Good to know! Thanks!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Predatorhousepet (May 14, 2018)

They also have a promo code RDSAVE20 for 20% off + free shipping (no minimum order) for Repeat Delivery items BUT you CAN'T use it with the $30 off code at the same time. One code at a time. You can set the item to be delivered every 2 weeks up to once a year (or you can order it and after it ships just cancel subsequent orders.) Repeat delivery items mantis owners might be interested in are things like Loose coconut fiber substrate, coconut fiber brick, light bulbs (these are full spectrum fluorescent &amp; fit Exo Terra hoods), cricket quencher, dry cricket food, complete cricket cubes, live superworms, live hornworns,  D. Hydei fruit flies, D. melanogaster fruit flies, giant mealworms, waxworms, 1/2" crickets, mealworms  (they have various sizes and amounts of crickets and mealworms if you do a search) and tons more stuff.


----------



## Predatorhousepet (May 14, 2018)

This is the last day for the $30 off $100 sale, it was a Mother's Day special apparently. (The Repeat Delivery Promo will still be good for a while.) I did order several terrariums as I am constantly expanding my collection.  If you missed this sale, Petco runs sales like this on a regular basis (check around holidays or just sign up for their mailing list) and they seem to have the lowest prices for terrariums after you factor in shipping cost.


----------



## MesozoicMiss (Jun 14, 2018)

Why do you replace the aluminum screen lid with fiberglass?


----------



## Predatorhousepet (Jun 14, 2018)

Because the mantis can get its feet caught between the overlapping wires on aluminum screen, it's rare but it can happen. Fiberglass screen is one solid piece with holes in it so there is no danger the mantis will get it's feet caught. The holes are also a bit smaller than wire screen so if you are still feeding fruit flies they can't get out that way (the vents under the door and the hole for the wires in the lid will need to be covered too if you are trying to contain fruit flies.)


----------



## PaxALotl (Jul 9, 2018)

I am thinking to buy one of these, but is there some particular type of fiberglass screen that is best for nymphs/feeders and save for all mantises?

I see so many different types of window screen, I'm not seeing how the size of the mesh/holes is measured, etc.


----------



## john57 (Jul 10, 2018)

I am using the cheaper fiberglass screen roll at Walmart and I know the holes are small enough to prevent fruit flies*,  *_Drosophila hydei _from escaping.  I put in a small bow for the mesh, meaning a bit loose and attached using silicone which would make it easier to replace or repairs. My first Devils Flower Mantis loves the new screen specially she can now get over the middle divider. She was my first L2 mantis that can eat black soldier flies from the start.  She was hungry when I got her and she wasted no time staking and capturing the fly on the ground even.  She was dancing all over her new place.


----------



## Predatorhousepet (Jul 10, 2018)

Fiberglass window screen is measured by length and width of the roll, diameter of the "wires" and comes in fine, medium or coarse sized mesh. You can use any length &amp; width but for the size of the mesh preferably you want to use fine if you can find it but medium is also sufficient (unless you are trying to contain melanogastor fruit flies, you'll need fine mesh for that.) What you are looking for may be labeled as "Insect Control" screen. If you are not worried about containing fruit flies or other small insects then medium or even coarse may work. They generally come in rolls wrapped in clear plastic so if you buy the screen from a local store you will be able to see the size of the mesh and judge for yourself. Like @john57 I just used one of the cheapest fiberglass window screen rolls I found available at Walmart, it was originally $8 I think but I got it on sale for $2.50. I believe this is what I bought, it has fine mesh:  NEW YORK WIRE FCS8478-M Screen, Fiberglass, 36 In W, 7ft L


----------



## john57 (Jul 10, 2018)

That is the same I brought. Easy to cut as well.


----------

